# My First 7x7! (YJ MGC 7x7)



## TNL Cubing (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 27, 2020)

you have a very nice editing style, so I subscribed


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 27, 2020)

Im not against you advertising your videos but could you please just create a thread where you post all your vids instead of creating a thread for each video you make.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Im not against you advertising your videos but could you please just create a thread where you post all your vids instead of creating a thread for each video you make.


i dont see whats wrong with that?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 27, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i dont see whats wrong with that?


idk it's just more organised


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> idk it's just more organised


ok


----------



## TNL Cubing (Oct 27, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> you have a very nice editing style, so I subscribed



Thanks 



RiceMan_ said:


> Im not against you advertising your videos but could you please just create a thread where you post all your vids instead of creating a thread for each video you make.



I'm posting a cube review in the review forums... if you don't like my videos stop clicking them and wasting your own time?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> I'm posting a cube review in the review forums... if you don't like my videos stop clicking them and wasting your own time?


exactly idk whats the problem with this thread ;-;


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 27, 2020)

Bro he posts like oncea month, and he makes fire content


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Bro he posts like oncea month, and he makes fire content


ikr right like peopl need to see his content it good


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 27, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting a cube review in the review forums... if you don't like my videos stop clicking them and wasting your own time?



Whatever do what you want im not hating im just trying to suggest you to create a thread where you post all you're videos instead of creating a thread for every video you make. btw great vid. im subbing to you're channel


----------



## TNL Cubing (Oct 29, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Whatever do what you want im not hating im just trying to suggest you to create a thread where you post all you're videos instead of creating a thread for every video you make. btw great vid. im subbing to you're channel



All good I understand, if my videos were more frequent then I would definitely take your advice, but I don't think a separate thread is too much of a bother to anyone  Thanks, glad you liked it!



Nir1213 said:


> ikr right like peopl need to see his content it good



Thanks


----------

